# Uzumaki



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

Generally, I hate anime but I'm so ready for this. I was a Junji Ito _addict _in 2018.






The music in this is by Colin Stetson and I'm sure he'll be doing the score for the show itself. He did the music for Hereditary. Trailer music here is so beautiful.


----------

